# PC lento



## NTM (Mar 24, 2010)

buenas mi problema es que mi pc esta lento...

me han  ayudado mucho con programas de defragmentacion antivirus malwares.etc

pero no funciiono no ubo cambios..
ahora quero ver si ahi problemas con el hardware. que a eso vengo a ver.

MI PC TIENE 512 DE MB DE RAM (pero eh visto pc que corren rapido con 512  y con menos e incluso)

LENTIUM 4 INTEL!!!
CPU 2.40 GHz
2.39 GHz

: (les cuento el problemas) yo  tengo un pc de escritorio como del 2004 al principio era full corria  bien el call of duty 1 que venia por defecto.. pero despues lo deje de  jugar. y empece a ocupar el movie maker.. y de ahi como que empeso a  pegarle completo ni podia ni mover ni el mouse ni activar la  mayuscula..(solo tenie que reiniciar)  creia que habia que formatear ..  formatee y quedo lento igual... hasta hoy dia estoy formateando y no ahi  cambio usando distintos SO pero nada...ahora me doy cuenta que nunca me  fije en la parte del hardware y eso de los ventiladores. etc.. 

que puedo hacer.. en que tengo que fijarme ahora .. arreglar que cosa.?
alguna propuesta.. (o sobrecalentamiento) algun programa que me den..  para ver que corre lento del hardware...(si me dan programas diganme  donde  debo clikear..ya que el  everest no lo entiendo..

ESCUCHO todo lo que me digan....(solo el sacado el polvo del pc )


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

Ram, te falta ram. Muchos pueden pensar que su equipo está desecho (P4, Athlon) pero están con 256Mb de ram... Ahí esta el problema.
Por experiencia propia, hace un año le puse 512Mb de ram a mi PC de uso diario, y, puff, el rendimiento mejoró un 40%, ya que con más ram, el archivo de supinación del HDD se usa menos. mejorando así el *desempeño general* (Si trabajas con video, render 3d, es otro asunto).
Supongo que tienes WinXP, sistema al que hay que estarle dando mucho mantenimiento (desfragmentar, limpiar registro, eliminar programas).

Lo de la ram puede ser tu caso, necesitas más para lo que tienes ahora: Usas más programas que antes, tienes más archivos, juegos, etc. Es obvio que el rendimiento va a decaer.
 Pero si estás en duelo por el rendimiento en conversión de vídeo, render y edición tu problema es con tu plataforma completa, necesitará actualización...

Saludos!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

Como windows es un virus, te come la memoria y te llena el disco.. tenes que tener muucha memoria y un disco muy grande... formatear al menos 1 vez al año para sacar los pedazos de programa que no andan y entorpecen al windows.. Tambien puede ser el antivirus, como lo tengas configurado. Si cada cosa que hace la va analizar previamente.. tenes el enemigo dentro..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2010)

Si es por hardware , echale una miradita a los capacitores de la placa madre que cuando se empiezan a inflar, a veces primero hacen la máquina mas lenta , luego te la congelaría , luego te la resetearía y luego ya ni encendería . . . Me ha pasado.


----------



## Nimer (Mar 24, 2010)

Primero lo primero.. Si el asunto no es de software (por haber reinstalado el SO 100 veces y no haber cambios) entonces es de hardware.
Empezá por la LIMPIEZA. El cooler del micro, en estos 6 años juntó una cantidad de pelusa fenomenal que también se aloja en el disipador del micro.
Al estar toda esa pelusa ahí, te hace girar el cooler en vano, y no se disipa el calor del aluminio... Sacando eso, vas a notar un cambio, SEGURO.
Al hacer esto, hacele caso a DOSMETROS y revisá los capacitores que están al lado del micro para ver si no están inflados.. Los síntomas de eso, es que se cuelgue la PC, funcione lenta, que tire errores de pantalla azul, o que tengas que presionar varias veces el botón de encedido para que se prenda. También se dan casos combinados, por supuesto.

Con 512Mb y 2,4Ghz de micro Intel P4, tiene que funcionar perfecto el Windows Movie Maker.
No te falta RAM. Te falta mantenimiento nada más.

Saludos.


*AGREGO:* Con respecto a la limpieza, podés sacar el cooler y disipador (destrabando las dos patas grises) y limpiar todo con un soplete, pincel, cepillo, o diréctamente meter el aluminio bajo el agua y lavarlo bien.
El cooler con un soplete, o un cepillo va a estar bien.. Es sólo cuestión de quitar la pelusa.
Después, al montar el cooler con el disipador, procurá que el segundo esté completamente seco. Y necesitarías agregarle grasa siliconada en la parte que hace contacto el aluminio con el micro.
Una vez armado, esa pc va a volar.
No te olvides de conectar el cooler del micro al mother una vez que armes todo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 26, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> buenas mi problema es que mi pc esta lento...
> MI PC TIENE 512 DE MB DE RAM (pero eh visto pc que corren rapido con 512 y con menos e incluso)...
> 
> LENTIUM 4 INTEL!!!
> ...


 
Con razón esta LENTIUM...


----------



## NTM (Mar 26, 2010)

TACATOMON..mm le pondre raw igual, pero por ahora no,  quero sacarle el jugo a esta pc.. se que lo tiene.. pero nose como...

ELBRUJO...ehhH! formateo varias veces el pc.. y tengo el KAS:.
anque deja lento.. pero lo e kitado a veces y igual esta lento...

DOSMETROS em eso are cuando los veas les aviso...pero creo que mañana en la tarde..

-NIMER em aqui me apoyo en algo... me puedes madar imagenes donde esta eso.coler del micro.,etc etc.. y todo lo demas que señalas?
es que se de compu un poco, pero no el nivel medio....
soy medio electronico.. pero el profe no los pasa muchos los componentes raros..del pc..XD

TECNOGIRL : JJEJJJEE  puede ser? ???


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

Que decis que es? un pentium 4? no coincide con esa velocidad, algo esta mal. Mira bien el micro y en el mother fijate que este bien seteado el micro y la velocidad del bus


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Mar 26, 2010)

SI TU PC ES UN PENTIUM 4 CON PROCESADOR 2.4GHZ Y 512 RAM 
ESTE TENDRIA QUE ANDAR SUPER RAPIDO 

ANTES QUE NADA REVISA QUE TODOS LOS CONTROLADORES DE DRIVERS O CONTROLADORES SEAN LOS CORRECTOS REVISA EL ADMINISTRADOR DE DISPOSITIVOS Y MIRA QUE TODO ESTE EN ORDEN 
AVECES NO BASTA SOLO CON FORMATEAR TAMBIEN HAY QUE INSTALAR CONTROLADORES ACTUALIZADOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   SI TE SALE ALGUN SIMBOLO DE INTERROGACION EN AMARILLO COMO LOS DE LA IMAGEN ES QUE ALGO FALTA REVISA UN POCO TU PC POR EL LADO DE LOS DRIVERS LA CONTROLADORA DE VIDEO VGA ES UNA DE LAS ENCARGADAS DE DARLE VELOCIDAD A NUESTRO PC


----------



## Nimer (Mar 26, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> -NIMER em aqui me apoyo en algo... me puedes madar imagenes donde esta eso.coler del micro.,etc etc.. y todo lo demas que señalas?
> es que se de compu un poco, pero no el nivel medio....
> soy medio electronico.. pero el profe no los pasa muchos los componentes raros..del pc..XD




No hay problema.

En principio, al abrir la PC vas a encontrarte con el mother de fondo, que es similar a este para que puedas orientarte:






En el cuadro blanco, va a estar montado tu microprocesador, que es igual a este:






Este es el cooler del que te hablaba y que seguramente lo tenés lleno de pelusas y mugre que no lo deja trabajar como corresponde. 
Lo mismo con el aluminio que está debajo del cooler. A ese tenés que limpiarlo por completo para que pueda circular el aire.
Lo de la derecha es el microprocesador que le da vida a tu pc. 


Antes de abrir la pc, desenchufala.
Si querés hacer todo el desmontaje que te expliqué antes, entonces tenés que darte mania y tener cuidado, ya que no sos entendido.
En la foto del cooler podés ver las dos patas grises de las que te hablaba antes. Esas se levantan hacia el lado contrario del que ya están, y vas a ver como se libera todo el armatoste de disipación. Después de eso, tenés que descalzar el plástico negro desde abajo con los dedos. No tengas miedo de hacerle fuerza al estirar el plástico que no pasa nada. 
Te recomiendo MIRAR lo que hacés atentamente para no romper nada, y que puedas armar todo tal como estaba. Acordate de conectar el cooler al mother otra vez una vez que montes todo nuevamente.

Con respecto a los capacitores, vas a ver justo al lado del micro una fila de 5 o 6 capacitores todos iguales. Miralos y fijate si no están inflados en la parte superior y nos contás.


Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2010)

Un Pentium 4 es del 2002/2003 aprox y no venian con esas velocidades creo que terminaron en 1.2 y cambio la tecnologia. El bus en ese momento era 333mhz


----------



## Nimer (Mar 27, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Un Pentium 4 es del 2002/2003 aprox y no venian con esas velocidades creo que terminaron en 1.2 y cambio la tecnologia. El bus en ese momento era 333mhz




Pentium 4 tiene velocidades de hasta 3.8Ghz.
Yo tengo uno de 1.8Ghz, y otro de 2.26Ghz. Y tuve uno de 2.8Ghz hace un tiempo.
El 2.4Ghz también existe.


EDIT: Mirá, Wikipedia coincide conmigo.



> *Producción:* Desde 2000 hasta 2008   *Fabricante:* Intel *Velocidad de CPU:* 1,3 GHz a 3,8 GHz


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2010)

Si es cierto.. despues de tener una P 4 salte a la otra tecnogia.. celeron y despues al dual core. Crei que habia muerto ahi.. entonces habria que ver que SO tiene instalado si es un XP necesita mas memoria..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 28, 2010)

el windows por naturaleza, necesita mucha ram y mucho disco. el W7 gasta mas de 512 Mb de ram continuamente :cabezon: y se dsipara a casi al doble cuando empiezas a abrir programas, así que si puedieras ampliarla ya te funcionaría bastante mejor.
al ser pun P IV supongo que la ram será DDR, busca por eBay, estan tiradas.

desmonta y limpia el procesador, evitarás sobrecalentamiento y mejorará el rendimiento.

mira en el administrador de dispositivos que no haya ningún digno de exclamación; eso significa que algo no funciona bien o faltan drivers.

comprueba que están todos los drivers instalados y actualizados. 
si dudas sobre el modelo de algún componente, bájate el CPU-z es fácil de usar y puedes encontrar muchos datos

por último mira cuanto espacio disponible en disco tienes, el windows se lo come rápido, y si además tienes muchos programas, peor.


si nada de lo anterior da resultado, mejor pásate al Linux.


has comentado que te gusta la edición de vídeo, y que el windows movie maker te dá problemas
a mi tambien me gusta y empezé con ese programa,  pero al poco tiempo te das cuenta de que es una birria, funciona mal, y además tiene pocas opciones. :enfadado:
bueno, definitivamente, pasa de microsoft, descárgate el corel videostudio pro X2,
al principio cuesta, pero es muy bueno para la mayoría de las aplicaciones domésticas.

tuve un P III (0.733 Ghz) y sé lo que es 

espero que te haya servido de algo.

saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2010)

Tambien puedes mirar la temperatura de la PC con el SpeedFan. Debe estar entre 48-55ºC

Si tienes instalado Sp3 necesitas 512M ademas cuenta que la memoria va a subir de precio durante este año ya que dejaran de fabricar ddr, ddr2.

Si el indicador de la caja del disco duro esta de forma sostenida encendido te esta indicando que necesita mas memoria ram.



El cooler o disipador es un ventilador montado sobre un pedazo de aluminio, yo en PC poblematicos lo desmonto con cuidado, pero firmemente.

Quito la grasa con alcohol y limpio con un picel todo el aliminio hasta delarlo completamente limpio.

Con cuidado saco la CPU abriendo el brazo y limpio la cara superior de grasa. SIN TOCAR LOS PINES CON LAS MANOS y lo vuelvo a colocar. 
(cuidado no te caiga en el suelo).
Esto lo hago para que los contactos del zocalo no se vicien y tomen forma.

Recuerda que sera necesario volver a poner pasta termica a los dos lados, disipador y CPU, solo la justa para tapar los poros y garantice un buen contacto termico.

Ya que tienes la caja abierta revisa condensadores, todos deben tener la parte metalica superior plana, sin manchas marrones.

Si apesar de todo sigue muuuy lento, prueba con un CD de UBUNTU, como minimo se confirmara si es o no culpa de tu harware. Usalo con toda la tranquilidad del mundo, no toca nada de tu disco duro.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 28, 2010)

ahh si eso, ponle mas pasta térmica, ya que los vivos le ponen lo justo en la fábrica


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> el windows por naturaleza, necesita mucha ram y mucho disco. el W7 gasta mas de 512 Mb de ram continuamente :cabezon: y se dsipara a casi al doble cuando empiezas a abrir programas, así que si puedieras ampliarla ya te funcionaría bastante mejor.
> al ser pun P IV supongo que la ram será DDR, busca por eBay, estan tiradas.



Estoy en desacuerdo con eso... Ahora instalé W7 Ultimate en una maquina medio antigua con un procesador AMD a 2.2 y con RAM DDR 512Mb y no la ocupa toda. Cuando enciende está unos 150Mb libres, después de un rato de uso normal se queda en unos 80-40Mb. 
Después de todo, no están malo como dicen: La funcionalidad de XP con la imagen del WVista.

Saludos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 29, 2010)

pues tendré algun virus o algo:



Programas abiertos:

Windows live messenguer
Internet explorer
Administrador de tareas
abast antivirus 


fijandome mejor, la cuasa puede ser que tenga una grafica que comparte 256 Mb con la RAM principal, pero aún así sique chupando 794 Mb

tipo de ram: DDR2, 333 Mhz, dual channel (2X1Gb)


saludos


----------



## NTM (Mar 30, 2010)

El brujo em creo que ia te respondieron bien..(mas abajo de lo que escribiste..)


alfondoj2021 ahi te adjunto una imagen....


NIMER em me puedes esperar unos dias mas? es que este fin de semana es largo y lo ocupare con paciencia en lo que me dijiste..


ELOSCILOSCOPIO emmm actulizar los driver es necesario es que creo que se pondra mas lento el pc...
me gusta windows  y tengo arta memoria libre..
y vere mas tarde lo del programa de video ahora quiero poner el sony vega 


tiopepe123 ahi te adjunto una iamgen esta bien o no? y que conste que no lleva la hora.. 
tengo un SO desantendido creo que es el exodo.. es sp3.. pero igual ante instle uno con sp2  y kedo igual .. como tbn instale el xp original sp2..
a y tambien te digo que me manejo en windows xp y si tengo pc propio le instalare el ubuntu o el linux.

____________________________________________________________

em y gracias por ayudarme sigan asi.. y sorry por no responder yo creia que no habian respondido nadien .. 
jaja estoy EMOcionado...

y sorry por mi lenguaje escrito todavia no se me quita al 100 x100to..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahí tengo una captura de la ram, anda muy bien, tampoco exijo mucho rendimiento. También, cuando necesito más programas, activo el Turboboost y mejora el rendimiento.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nimer (Mar 30, 2010)

Tomate tu tiempo, NTM. Acá estoy por cualquier duda.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 31, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahí tengo una captura de la ram, anda muy bien, tampoco exijo mucho rendimiento. También, cuando necesito más programas, activo el Turboboost y mejora el rendimiento.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
te parece poco 400 MB????
y en mi caso, eel consumo del S.O. sumado a los 256 MB de mi gráfica, acaba por generar un consumo continuo de 656 MB

bueno, estamos causando offtopic, mejor que algun moderador separe esto en un tema aparte.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2010)

En mi caso no necesito compartir tanta Ram con el vídeo, aparte la PC la uso para cosas normales, nada de gaming, los programas necesarios, bandeja de sistema limpia. Y la máxima: Si instalas un programa y lo usas, si en una semana no lo vuelves a usar, va para afuera.

Saludos!!!

PS: Ves tus procesos activos contra los míos. He ahí otra causa del sobreconsumo de ram.


----------



## NTM (Mar 31, 2010)

taca em no creo que sea programas que noi use porque, xq deberia consumir si no lo uso..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> taca em no creo que sea programas que noi use porque, xq deberia consumir si no lo uso..



Naaaa, el comentario era para el compañero Elosciloscopio 

Saludos


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Abr 1, 2010)

este es un sistema operativo para aquellos que les gusta sacarle el maximo rendimiento a su pc

SuricataOS 3 Fiction Edition: Es la version  de Windows XP mas rapida del mundo. Consigue que el sistema arranque de  forma rapida, consumiendo MENOS DE LA MITAD DE RAM que el Windows XP  original. Siente el placer de poder usar tus juegos con mas memoria  libre y mas estabilidad.

Requerimientos Minimos:
-700Mb en Disco (1,5Gb para instalar todos  los programas)
-32MB RAM
-Pentium 133Mhz
-Video 4Mb


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

Nunca le he tenido confianza a esos sistemas. Para eso preferiría usar OpenSuse.

Saludos!!!


----------



## NTM (Abr 1, 2010)

alfonsoj2021 dijo:


> este es un sistema operativo para aquellos que les gusta sacarle el maximo rendimiento a su pc
> 
> SuricataOS 3 Fiction Edition: Es la version  de Windows XP mas rapida del mundo. Consigue que el sistema arranque de  forma rapida, consumiendo MENOS DE LA MITAD DE RAM que el Windows XP  original. Siente el placer de poder usar tus juegos con mas memoria  libre y mas estabilidad.
> 
> ...



una promo? 
instale ase tiempo hasta el windows sin xp el fenix

pero me ando igual de lento
y con errores


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 2, 2010)

bueno, que service pack tienes instalado?


----------



## NTM (Abr 2, 2010)

el 3 
pero es desantendido ahora tengo el exodo servipack 3
_________________
em con respecto a lo de nimer ya limpie el micro , pero lo malo que hoy dia es feriado y no ahi tiendas abiertas hasta por lo menos 3 dias.. el lunes compro la pasta termica ..
ahora estoy chequeando que anda un poco mas rapido .. saque algunas fotos.. pero no tengo el cable del celu.. se perdio cuando la tenga ahi las subo..
em se llama pasta termica? asi de simple?
y su valor es caro? soy de chile..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 2, 2010)

depende, si encuentras en pequeñas cantidades igual te cuesta unos 2€a mi una jeringa grande me costó 6€


----------



## NTM (Abr 2, 2010)

aaa entonces cual es mas conveniente?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 2, 2010)

Y de los capacitores qué me contás?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

Yo no le tengo confianza a los service packs desatendidos... Quizás, solo quizás ahí radica tu problema, algo referente al software está alentando el sistema operativo, algún subproceso, algún servicio que se reinicia... No se mucho de eso, pero en mi caso, lo suelo arreglar con una formateada...

Saludos!!!


----------



## NTM (Abr 2, 2010)

estan normales los capacitores no estan hinchados..
___________
tatacamon lee mas arriba..
__________


----------



## leyenda (Abr 22, 2010)

por que el w7 no consume  mucha ram y  disco duro  como  sus antesesores como vista 
pero  no vendria mal  colocarle  una memora ram de 1gb o 2 gb para que la pc no se  vea tan colgada con otros programas aparte de que nombra en este tema


----------



## zxeth (Abr 22, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> pues tendré algun virus o algo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 31369
> 
> ...


Ufff pobre de vos ajajjaja, me encanto eso de athlon x4 (parece una x4 pero tambien puede ser una 2duo ht) Primero principal, te re gar ca ron con la ram si es ddr2 333mhz ya que esta es la mas baja del mercado . Segundo, talvez te comiste un 1 y son 1333.

Me parece muy al dope tener 4 nucleos y 333mhz de velocidad de ram. Vos pensa que el punto mas optimo viene cuando la velocidad de la ram se asemeja a la velocidad del micro (Ram 4 x 800mhz=3.2ghz ... Micro 4.2ghz (supongamos)) entonces ahi le sacarias mucho jugo al micro/ram. Ya si vas a usar esos 333 de la ram con el micro practicamente no sirve porque la velocidad te la esta restringiendo la ram. (igual el micro aveces llega a ir rapido casi 100% o talvez llega, pero son en ocaciones de transferencia de datos sin previo ram o altas velocidades con las interfases)

Despues el problema con tu ram son los programas de inicio de windows que no sabes que estan abiertos pero en realidad estan andando ocultos


----------



## leyenda (Abr 23, 2010)

yo recomiendo que consigas una  memora ram 2gb pero  que  sea de 800Ghz por que es lo mas utilizado en  el  mercado  y ps son acequibles economicamente, tambien   debes hacerle  limpieza de registro  con CClenner o cualquier otro programa  y ver que tipos de programas vallas  a manejar


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 23, 2010)

333 mhz 

se hace lo que se puede

cuando tenga ocasion buscare unas mejores de 2ª mano


----------



## gca (Abr 23, 2010)

Yo tengo el windos 7 tambien con 4 gb de ram y ya de por si consume 710mb muy parecido a lo tuyo elosciloscopio, si me fijo en los procesos en total no llegan a los 200mb.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Abr 23, 2010)

limpia la ram...o cambiala de puerto una vez mi pc estaba lento y era por eso ahh y no confio mucho en el sistema operativo exodo una vez lo instale y como que le falta estabilidad lo que te recomiendo es que instales el windows xp original osea sin ninguna modificacion


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 23, 2010)

lo de windows... ...es por naturaleza


----------



## zxeth (Abr 23, 2010)

te consime 700mb porque, como vos dijiste, es win seven . Windows seven te dice que como minimo de ram necesitas 512mb de ram, que quiere decir esto? que en cuanto prendas el windows 7 te come esos 512 y no tenes mas memoria


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Abr 23, 2010)

otra cosa cambia los bus o los sata tambien me ha pasado que mi computador se pone lento porque uno de estos ya no funciona bien o tambien la configuracion slave o master de tus dispositivos como discos duros y unidades lectoras aveces ambas estan en slave o en master y el pc no funciona bien


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> te consime 700mb porque, como vos dijiste, es win seven . Windows seven te dice que como minimo de ram necesitas 512mb de ram, que quiere decir esto? que en cuanto prendas el windows 7 te come esos 512 y no tenes mas memoria



Yo tengo el W7 Ultimate con 512 de Ram y cuando enciende y se estabiliza deja libres aprox 150/ 200Mb libres, comparto 64 con el video.   

Me va genial...


----------



## leyenda (Abr 24, 2010)

pero  eso  depende que  programas estan en  uso  si hablamos  de programas  como autocad, matlap esos 200 mb  de sobra no servirian


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

leyenda dijo:


> pero  eso  depende que  programas estan en  uso  si hablamos  de programas  como autocad, matlap esos 200 mb  de sobra no servirian



Eso es más que obvio... 
Autocad es un insulto..., Más Photoshop y similares si de consumo de RAM hablamos


----------



## NTM (May 1, 2010)

mira aver voi a probar lo que dice alfonso lo de la raw
y como cuanto saldra los bus o los satas?


----------



## djwash (Jul 13, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> te consime 700mb porque, como vos dijiste, es win seven . Windows seven te dice que como minimo de ram necesitas 512mb de ram, que quiere decir esto? que en cuanto prendas el windows 7 te come esos 512 y no tenes mas memoria




Yo tengo Windows Seven Ultimate en dos maquinas, una con AMD 1.4GHz 512 de ram DDR1 y anda bien, inicia casi igual de rapido que cuando tenia XP, el sistema desactivo el Tema Aero... y al iniciar solo ocupa 190MB de RAM, los programas mas pesados que uso son Corel DrawX4 y Movie Maker (de seven). La verdad que para equipos chicos es mejor XP que Seven...

Y en la otra, tengo AMD Athlon X2 2.7GHz 4GB de ram DDR2, no inicia tan rapido, pero tengo habilitadas todas las caracteristicas del sistema, y es muy estable, a veces suelo estar grabando un dvd, jugando al Pro Evolution Soccer y escuchando musica en el Virtual DJ todo al mismo tiempo con total estabilidad. Para equipos mas grandes (mejor dicho mas actuales) Windows XP no saca el maximo rendimiento, por ejemplo, a procesadores de dos nucleos o mas, y bueno, con su limite en 4GB de RAM... En cambio al Seven no hay con que darle...

En ambas maquinas solo carga al inicio dos programas a parte de los de sistema, el antivirus y el antispyware, nada mas, no cargo ni daemon, ni clone, ni messenger, ni task no se que, ni hp, ni sony ericson, no nokia pc cualquiera.... A veces me traen a reparar equipos que cargan como 20 programas junto con el inicio, que seguramente no vas a usar ninguno, porque el antivirus es cualquiera y ya fue bloqueado por un virus jeje, y la maquina se reinicia por sobretemperatura de procesador ya que tiene terrible mugre adentro o porque falta un archivo de la carpeta System32...

En este foro lei por ahi que el peor virus de computadora que existe es el usuario, y a veces es asi (yo tambien me mande mis macanas por no saber)...

PD:Windows Seven requiere como minimo 1GB de RAM, y 1GHz de procesador, con menos de eso, va a depender del viento y de la luna como ande la maquina...
Y para programas pesados, es preferible un equipo acorde a las necesidades, con un poco mas de vida... y no un procesador casi todo el tiempo al 100%...

Saludos...


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2010)

Para WinXP y los programas que nombras, tiene que aumentar la capacidad de memoria a 1GB (sin incluir la del video), si piensas utilizar WinSeven, entonces vaya consiguiendo mas modulos de memoria porque los necesitara. Le sugiero que utilice el Everest, para que obtenga informacion de la motherboard y busque en la pagina del fabricante, una bios actualizada para esa tarjeta.


----------



## BKAR (Ene 8, 2012)

hola muchachos:
estuve leyendo esto
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/computadoras/rendimiento/
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/computadoras/rendimiento-disco-duro/
muy bueno!!


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

primero que todo te recomiendo como sistema operativo windows xp ... es ideal para tu computadora ni lo intentes con cualquier otro.. eso como concejo... ya que lo mas probable es que tu problema sea de hardware... revisa todos los capacitores electroliticos que se encuentran cerca del procesador... comprueba cada uno de ellos qe no esten inflados ni hayan derramado aceite... tambien seria bueno que comprobaras su ESR ( electrical serie resistance ) ya qe algunos capacitores a pesar de lucir en perfecto estado pueden estar totalmente secos...  ademas de eso te recomendaria probar con otra memoria y revisar que el procesador se encuentre bien refrigerado... también tienes qe revisar el cableado, tienes que ir trabajando por descarte


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2012)

Estan respondiendo a un tema que tiene mas de un año inactivo, a esta altura ya deben tener equipos con 4 nucleos y ddr3, y ahi XP no sirve...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Estan respondiendo a un tema que tiene mas de un año inactivo, a esta altura ya deben tener equipos con 4 nucleos y ddr3, y ahi XP no sirve...


 

no importa....despierten a estos temas.... despierten a todos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> equipos con 4 nucleos y ddr3, y ahi XP no sirve...


¿Por qué no? Mas bien, mas que sí.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 8, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo tengo el W7 Ultimate con 512 de Ram y cuando enciende y se estabiliza deja libres aprox 150/ 200Mb libres, comparto 64 con el video.
> 
> Me va genial...


*
y tu microprocesador de cuanto es?
el windows 7 es de 64 bits o 32 bits?
que placa madre o mainboard utilizas?
que tipo de zócalo tiene tu placa la lga 775*


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 8, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> *
> y tu microprocesador de cuanto es?
> el windows 7 es de 64 bits o 32 bits?
> que placa madre o mainboard utilizas?
> que tipo de zócalo tiene tu placa la lga 775*



AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Socket 939
W7 64bits
MSI K8M890M2-V

Con tarjeta de Video dedicada PCI-E 470GTX


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 8, 2012)

Exacto. Ya tambien llegaron 2GB de Ram en Dual Channel. Aunque este equipo, ya va para el centro de Donaciones. Lo único que me quedará es la 470 

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Exacto. Ya tambien llegaron 2GB de Ram en Dual Channel. Aunque este equipo, ya va para el centro de Donaciones. Lo único que me quedará es la 470
> 
> Saludos!



Ese tipo de equipos aqui se vende a buen precio usado ya que no se consiguen repuestos, tambien los AM2 y AM2+ no se consiguen, y lo que hay es mas caro que lo nuevo siendo que lo nuevo es mucho mejor, ahi tengo un AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ y no hay mother (nueva), me canse y compre todo nuevo, entre esas cosas nuevas un Sempron 145 que desbloqueado quedo en Athlon II X2 4450e, y anda mas que el 145.









Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Por qué no? Mas bien, mas que sí.




XP ya no sirve para equipos nuevos, ni si quiera esas basuras desatendidas que dan errores extraños, he instalado XP (original, no modificado) en varios equipos nuevos y no hay caso, no rinden, es demasiado HARD para un SO de hace diez años, las aplicaciones tardan mucho en ejecutarse, los programas demoran mucho en instalarse, y hay caracteristicas de equipos de alta gama que no son soportadas.

Aun veo gente que dice "XP Rules", a mi mis clientes si les instalo XP en un equipo nuevo de $4500 (sin monitor) me dicen "Loco te pague por un buen equipo y anda lento, cuanto sale un equipo que ande rapido?? $12000??", es comun que algun cliente este acostumbrado a XP con su Pentium 4, vienen por un equipo nuevo y prefiero explicarles una a una la diferencia con W7 y les doy mi numero para que me llamen y me consulten sin cargo algo que no sepan de W7.

Todo bien, cada uno es dueño de usar el SO que quiera, como sea W7 es mejor que XP por donde se lo mire, es mas pesado, si, pero es mas duro, he vendido equipos hace meses y solo vuelven por limpieza, hoy 2Gb de ram es comun, y por unas monedas mas tenes 4Gb, es comun que la gente se compre (o le vendan) un gran micro, unas memorias veloces, un disco 1tb green, una placa de video de $800 y pongan todo sobre una mother con el 7025/630a, o que compren una PC en Garbar&%$% con W7 Starter, y asi nacen los mitos.

Quieren mas rendimiento, hagan un RAID cuando los discos bajen de precios...

En mi ambum hay fotos de mis pcs.


----------



## elbardila (Ene 9, 2012)

Saludos.
Prueba LINUX es superior en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2012)

elbardila dijo:


> Saludos.
> Prueba LINUX es superior en muchos aspectos.




Tranquilo, el que pruebe Linux no signifique que va a volar el PC en rendimiento. Con un equipo mediocre, muchas de las funciones multimedia no rinden y acabas viendo cuadros a 1fps.


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2012)

JE JE JE.

Debí haber escrito también que los linuxeros se abstengan de opinar, muchos de ellos están medio ciegos y le dicen a todo el mundo que Linux es mejor que Windows y no es así, un buen conocedor de ambos sistemas te va a decir que son DIFERENTES, cada uno tiene sus pro y sus contras y están destinados a diferentes usuarios, es como comparar una Yamaha R1 con una Honda XR, son para cosas diferentes.

Yo uso Windows y mis clientes también, no tenemos problemas con virus y somos felices @...


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola amigo, lo mejor que puedes hacer para que el pc te valla mas rapido sin modificar su hadware es formatearlo, e instalar otra vez el windows, notaras una gran diferencia, si no prefieres eso, siempre puedes acelerar la ram, aunque eso se hace de diferentes formas segundo el windows que tengas,  si tu disco duro esta obsoleto procura eliminar archivos nada importantes, ya que el espacio en el disco influye bastante en la velocidad, y si le tienes muchso programas que tu los hayas instalado, que no utilices y que no sean importantes tambien los deberias desinstalar. A mi eso me funciono, despues si tienes videojuegos guardados en el disco C procura grabarlos en DVDs porque ocupan mucho,(generalmente los mas modernos, a mi me pasa mucho con los MW1 2 y3; que cada uno ocupa entre 6 y 16 GB etc)

Pero la mejor manera es que copies los archivos mas importantes a otro disco( fotos musica documentos o lo que sea) y que lo formates.
salu2


----------

